# SS Badger Ludington to Manitowoc



## Shortline (May 13, 2013)

Need to bring a vehicle back from MI, and worked in a meeting as well. Taking my 12 YO son with me, to spend a little time. We're taking the train from OKC-KAL, and on the drive home we're taking the car ferry badger across Lake Michigan to avoid the drive south and around the Gary/Chicago area. Any specific scenic things to look for from the ship? I've flown over The lake many times, and assume its wide enough that you are out of sight of land for a while? How about sea conditions, is it like being on an ocean? I know they just cancelled last Sunday's sailings due to weather so I guess it does get rough on occasion. Thanks for any info, I know some on here have taken it.


----------



## MrFSS (May 13, 2013)

Shortline said:


> Need to bring a vehicle back from MI, and worked in a meeting as well. Taking my 12 YO son with me, to spend a little time. We're taking the train from OKC-KAL, and on the drive home we're taking the car ferry badger across Lake Michigan to avoid the drive south and around the Gary/Chicago area. Any specific scenic things to look for from the ship? I've flown over The lake many times, and assume its wide enough that you are out of sight of land for a while? How about sea conditions, is it like being on an ocean? I know they just cancelled last Sunday's sailings due to weather so I guess it does get rough on occasion. Thanks for any info, I know some on here have taken it.


The one time I took the trip was a bad weather day. This was back in the 1950's. Everyone on board was sicker than the proverbial dog!

If it was bad enough they canceled it last Sunday it must have been really bad.


----------



## Shortline (May 13, 2013)

Just booked our trip across the lake. Hopefully it's not TOO rough, but I want to know we're on a ship. Not worried about me, spent 8 years in the back of a C-130 yanking and banking through the mountains at 250 it's and 300 feet, often in places the Devil wouldn't go, which is just about as rough as it can get......but, not sure about my 12 YO...only boat he's ever been on is a kayak. We're looking forward to the trip, should be a blast! Of course, look for the trip report, with pics in a few weeks.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 13, 2013)

Sounds Great, look Forward to your Report This is on my Bucket List and I need to do it Before it is Gone!


----------



## Ispolkom (May 13, 2013)

I've been on the Badger half a dozen times, and never noticed any motion. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (May 13, 2013)

Mrs. Crockett and I took the Badger from Ludington to Manitowoc in July 2008 and really enjoyed it. Land is out of site for a good spell. Kind of reminded me of crossing the English Channel except that the White Cliffs of Dover where 'replaced' by the Budweiser factory brewery in Manitowoc and Ludington is no Belgium. In fact, we thought that the only 'not great' part of the experience was Ludington, where we spent the night before catching the ferry. We came away thinking the town should be renamed 'Dudington' because we were so underwhelmed, but then we had just come south from Mackinac Island, via Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore, so we were probably biased. Enjoy the ride!


----------

